# 1966 GTO trunk color



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,
What is the correct trunk color for my 66 GTO? 
Is it the Zolotone grey with white splatter?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

GM Dark Blue and Gray Fleck Splatter....Should be available from OPGI (sponsor). Eric


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

It is available - actually both colors, which makes it confusing. I sprayed my trunk with it when I redid it 3 years ago.

Just finished the car and did the trunk this time in matte black line-x. Much more durable than the zolotone. Not correct, but looks great and shouldn't rust like the zolotone can.


----------

